# tunele ipip przestaja dzialac?

## Mroofka

Witam

mamy 2 sieci jedna we Wrocku na łączu netii i drugą w Kłodzku na łączu tpsa. 

Problem jest taki że kiedyś połączyliśmy to tunelami ipip i działało bardzo dobrze przez jakiś czas potem przestało bez powodu.

Po wielu godzinach poszukiwań daliśmy sobie spokój aż tu nagle zieniliśmy łączę w kłodzku z dsla na ATM'a i tunnele śmiagają fakt że postawione od nowa.  Nie minęły 2 tygodnie a tunel znowu nie działa nawet reboot'y serwerów nie pomagają.

Czy ktoś ma może jakieś sugestie co do ewentualnych przyczyn??

NIE nie wykluczyłem  winy tamtego systemu bo cóż to zdalny system i ciężko mi go podmienić!!

Aha to Debian tam chodzi ale to chyba nie ma większego znaczenia bo moim zdaniem to problem ogólny  :Smile: .

EDIT:

wykluczyłem system bo na zupelnie nowym debianie 4 tez nie dzialalo (na tej samej klasie adresowej co poprzednio byly zestawione) na innej klasie adresowej poszlo od razu.... - Dzwonić do kochanej tpsa ??

Pozdrawiam

mroofka

----------

## Belliash

z takim opisem probemu to sobie mozesz...

to nie problem a opis jest ogolny!

Nie bardzo wiem nawet o co Ci chodzi z tymi klasami, choc to pewnie tego wina... i tak w ogole czemu klasy? przeca z klas sie juz nie korzysta. teraz mamy CIDR

a tak w ogole co to ma wspolnego z gentoo?  :Neutral: 

----------

## Mroofka

dla tego tutaj bo tylko to miejsce mi pozostalo i jestem bezsilny liczyłem na pomoc ale widać się przeliczyłem. A co by było gdybym nie dodał uczciwie że to debian ??

inne klasy adresowe. chodzi o to ze mam do dyspozycji 3 routowalne klasy adresowe

jakas 8 adresową z dsl'a jedną 256 adresów na atm'ie oraz jedna 4 adresową (polączeniową) do ATM'a. Pierwsze tunele stały na DSL'u potem postawiłem na ip z tej 256, i w obu przypadkach działało przez jakiś czas i przestało bez jasnych przyczyn. Wczoraj uruchomiłem je od nowa na tej klasie 4 adresowej i znowu działają ale obawiam się że znowu padną. dodam że takich problemów nie mam w innych lokalizacjach również na łączach tpsa np w lądku lub stroniu.

Czy teraz lepiej ?

Pozdrawiam

Mroofka

----------

## Belliash

a co to wedlug Ciebie znaczy jakas 8smio adresowa?

256 adresow? skad zes tyle wzial?

to musisz miec dfo tego maske 255.255.0.0 pewnie, bo 255.255.255.0 nie obsluguje tyle adresow.

Zreszta maska 255.255.255.0 jest maska prywatna, a 255.255.0.0 nie i nie powinno sie jej uzywac... ale jak masz...?

Nasza wrozka ma wakacje a ja zgadywac i gdybac nie zamierzam.

Jak masz problem to opisz go kurna szczegolowo albo szukaj porady gdzies indziej, na odpowiednim forum w odpowiednim dziale (najlepiej o sieciach)

----------

## Mroofka

Dziękuję za pomoc już wszystko wiem.

Pozdrawiam

Mroofka

----------

## Raku

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 256 adresow? skad zes tyle wzial?
> 
> to musisz miec dfo tego maske 255.255.0.0 pewnie, bo 255.255.255.0 nie obsluguje tyle adresow.

 

???

maska 255.255.255.0 obsługuje dokładnie 256 adresów (x.y.z.0-x.y.z.255)

 *Quote:*   

> Zreszta maska 255.255.255.0 jest maska prywatna, a 255.255.0.0 nie i nie powinno sie jej uzywac...

 

a masz pojęcie o czym piszesz i posiadasz jakieś wsparcie w postaci faktów?

a najlepiej wytłumacz mi, czym jest maska prywatna, bo pierwszy raz takie określenie spotkałem   :Twisted Evil: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nasza wrozka ma wakacje a ja zgadywac i gdybac nie zamierzam.
> 
> Jak masz problem to opisz go kurna szczegolowo albo szukaj porady gdzies indziej, na odpowiednim forum w odpowiednim dziale (najlepiej o sieciach)

 

a moja rada dla ciebie: jak nie wiesz, o czym piszesz, lepiej nie pisz wcale. Bo ta zjeba ci zupełnie nie wyszła...

----------

## Belliash

ouppss   :Embarassed: 

myslalem o czyms innym a co innego napisalem  :Neutral: 

chodzilo mi o adresy klasy C gdzie najniższa dopuszczalna maska to 255.255.255.0 (/24)

a prywatne to sa adresy IP:

10.0.0.0/8

172.16.0.0/12

192.168.0.0/16

----------

## Mroofka

heh

Pozdrawiam

Mroofka

----------

## tokoloshe

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> chodzilo mi o adresy klasy C gdzie najniższa dopuszczalna maska to 255.255.255.0 (/24)

 

bądźmy precyzyjni  :Smile:  klasa C to dokładnie maska 24 bitowa, nie mniej, nie więcej

----------

